# Booting from CD freezes at probing



## pissedoffdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello,

I am trying to install FreeBSD 9.0 on my desktop machine.  Booting off the CD freezes a few moments after seeing the bootloader during the probing. I am using the disc 1.iso.  Previously, I tried the memstick.img, but it reported the same errors.  I don't think it's the install media, as I have been able to get another machine to boot it correctly.

The errors I get are as follows:

```
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): TEST UNIT READY.  CDB: 0 60 0 0 0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): SCSI sense: No sense data present
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 7F FF FF 0 0 1 0
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: No Sense data present
```

My system specs are as follows:
3 250GB SATA HDD's
4GB's DDR3 RAM
GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 AMD 770 Mobo
AMD Phenom II X4 810 @ 2.6Ghz
NVIDIA GeForce 550 GTX Ti

So far, I have tried upgrading to the latest BIOS, disabling legacy USB, changing the hard drive mode to AHCI, and booting with ACPI off, but I haven't made any progress and turning off ACPI results in a reboot a few seconds after seeing the bootloader.


----------



## pissedoffdude (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been able to successfully install FreeBSD 8.3

After the installation, I had to set my hard drive mode to RAID in the bios in order to boot it (I tried booting the FreeBSD 9.0  install  CD afterwards, but I got the same error).

How would I go about installing or compiling a kernel that will be compatible with FreeBSD 9.0 if I choose to update it?

Thanks


----------

